# Asus z87-A, Intel core i5 4670k und G.Skill Ram 1866



## Riccey (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ist der G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1866 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher zu dem asus z87-a und dem intel core i5 4670k kompatibel? da der prozessor nur ddr3-1600 unterstützt, muss er übertaktet werden, nicht wahr? 
Ansonsten, findet ihr, dass der ram eine gute entscheidung ist? er läuft ja auf 1,5V schon mit 1866 und CL8 
ach und nebenbei, ich will die cpu übertakten


----------



## Icedaft (26. Juni 2013)

Zu teuer.

Du kannst Dir hier einen beliebigen Kit aussuchen:

DDR3 240pin mit Kitgröße: 8GB, Anzahl Module: 2x, Maximalspannung: 1.50V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der hier ist mehr als ausreichend:

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (BLS2CP4G3D1339DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den Unterschied zwischen 1066 und 1866Mhz wirst Du nicht bemerken... Die Timings kannst Du im Bios einstellen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Juni 2013)

Wieso nimmst du keine 1600er ?! Viel mehr Leistung spürst du eh nicht.

Kingston HyperX DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher

G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Riccey (26. Juni 2013)

danke für die antworten  den 1600er wollte ich auch zuerst nehmen, aber dann habe ich mir gedacht, wegen 4 euro kann ich dann auch den anderen nehmen 

und was wäre mit dem hier?
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...leId=971213&className=ram&activeClassName=ram


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Juni 2013)

Wieso soll es unbedingt 1866er sein? Das ergibt 0 Sinn


----------



## Riccey (26. Juni 2013)

soll es nicht, aber es kostet eben gleichviel oder minimal mehr


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Juni 2013)

Hol dir lieber 1600er hast später weniger Probleme wegen evtl. Kompatibilitätsproblemen.


----------



## Riccey (26. Juni 2013)

und zu dem kingston hyperx, ist es bedenkenlos, wenn er satte 1,65 volt benötigt? ich meine, zu den 1,35 beim g.skill oder den 1,5 beim 1866er g.skill? 
da ich den kingston wegen dem design bevorzugen würde


----------



## Riccey (26. Juni 2013)

okey danke  dann wird es wohl entweder der g.skill oder der kingston. oder gleich den G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher nehmen?  hat cl8, aber macht sich das überhaupt bemerkbar?


----------



## N00bler (26. Juni 2013)

Was willste mit de Hardcore Ram-Modul(en)?


----------



## Riccey (26. Juni 2013)

mir wäre es am liebsten, wenn mir einfach jemand meine fragen beantworten könnte  und zu den "hardcore" rams: die sind nur in mein sichtfeld gezogen, weil sie gleichviel kosten, wie "nicht-hardcore" rams 

achja und ich hab gelesen, dass 1,65V nicht gerade optimal für die cpu ist.. also wird die entscheidung doch auf den g.skill fallen. aber warum verbraucht der kingston soviel gegenüber dem g.skill? (1,65V zu 1,35V?)

und den http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...leId=781776&className=ram&activeClassName=ram wollte ich auch mal eben in die runde werfen..  

PS: beim alpenföhn brocken 2 können nach meinem wissen alle ram slots verwendet werden?


----------



## Westcoast (26. Juni 2013)

also ich würde schon riegel nehmen die 1.5 volt oder weniger brauchen. der speichercontroller von haswell könnte emfindlich reagieren auf 1.65 volt-
also Gskill und corsair riegel laufen wunderbar auf ASUS boards, da sollte es keine probleme geben.
speicher kannst du 1866mhz nehmen.

Gskill ARES Orange oder blue, die corsair vengeance low profile sind auch gut.

wenn du riegel nimmst mit hohen heatspreader, kann es zu problemen kommen beim kühlereinbau.

alpenföhn brocken 2 ist nicht gerade riesig aber auch kein kleiner kühler.


----------



## Riccey (26. Juni 2013)

okey vielen danke für die konkrete antwort  ich denke, ich habe mich jetzt für den g.skill ares 1600 bei cl8 entschieden - danke euch allen mal


----------

